# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  Weapons

## Ramil

Нож - a knife  
Кинжал - a dagger  
Меч - a sword  
Щит - a shield  
Лук - a bow, Стрела - an arrow, Колчан - a quiver  
Арбалет - a crossbow  
Латы - an armor  
Кольчуга - a ringmail  
Огнестрельное оружие - firearms
Пистолет - a pistol  
Патрон - a cartridge, Пуля - a bullet, Гильза - a shell  
Магазин, "рожок" - magazine  
Винтовка - a rifle  
Штурмовая винтовка (Автомат) - Assault rifle  
Ружьё - a gun  
Пулемёт - a machine gun   
Пушка, орудие - a cannon
Ствол - a barrel
Снаряд - a shell  
Граната - a grenade
Осколочная граната - fragmentation grenade
Фугасная граната - blast grenade, high-explosive (HE) grenade  
Гранатомёт (Ручной Противотанковый Гранатомёт - РПГ) - RPG - Grenade launcher  
Ракета - Rocket (unguided), Misile (guided)
Крылатая ракета - cruise missile  
Баллистическая ракета - ballistic missile

----------


## BabaYaga

*сумочка*       *зонтик*     ::

----------


## DDT

Thank you both so much. Now I can mug BabaYaga and steal her сумочка with the help from Ramil's Гранатомёт.

----------


## BabaYaga

> Thank you both so much. Now I can mug BabaYaga and steal her сумочка with the help from Ramil's Гранатомёт.

 Now, now, young man, behave yourself, or I will have to slap you with my сумочка ( :: !   ::   
There shall be no mugging of old ladies on this forum! Try anything and you are in for a jolly good bollocкing with my зонтик (see above)!  ::           ( ::  .... which contains a:   *кирпич*   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

Under the circumstances, I thought it would ba a good idea to arm myself a bit better.......    *Скалка*   ::   ::   ::          
 :P

----------


## Leof

::

----------


## Бармалей

IF Baba Yaga looks anything like that picture of the old lady, then her face alone would suffice as a weapon!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Mummy, post your pic to justify you can beat the world!   ::   
Or these guys will always be thinking that Baba Yaga is your very, very, very, very distant relevant.   ::

----------


## Vadim84

Sorry to distract you from sorting out your relationships, guys  ::  Of course, it's very entertaining but I have some vital corrections  ::  
What we see on the 7th pic is "сплошной доспех" ("suit of armor") 
доспехи = armor 
латы = cuirass, corslet, corselet

----------


## Бармалей

Копья:

----------


## TATY

*Газ*

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I thought броня was armor   ::

----------


## JJ

Броня is armor for tanks.

----------


## ST

BTW unguided rocket also knows as НУРС (неуправляемый реактивный снаряд) or НАР (неуправляемая авиационная ракета).

----------


## BabaYaga

*водяной пистолет*  ::   ::   ::       

> Mummy, post your pic to justify you can beat the world!

 But Sonny dahlin', you_ know_ I don't show up in pictures! - I don't show in a mirror either.......   ::     
Oh OK then, a near likeness:   ::       _ PS: Vadim, sorry for being so silly and thank you for the corrections....  _

----------


## Vadim84

> I thought броня was armor

 And what? I didn't say броня wasn't armor  ::  Броня is also armor, but in a broader sense - it's practically any armor (for humans, as well as for vehicles) while доспехи is only that armor which soldiers wore for protection in battle in former times.

----------


## Ramil

> I thought броня was armor
> 			
> 		  And what? I didn't say броня wasn't armor  Броня is also armor, but in a broader sense - it's practically any armor (for humans, as well as for vehicles) while доспехи is only that armor which soldiers wore for protection in battle in former times.

 In modern times we use бронежилет:  
which in English means body armor.

----------


## Vadim84

> PS: Vadim, sorry for being so silly and thank you for the corrections....

 Just noticed your post, BabaYaga. You don't have to be sorry, actually  ::  And I don't think my corrections will be of any use to you  ::  And, finally, you provided a useful pic with that awe-inspiring gun (not to mention the other pic  :: ). Now I know that: 
водяной пистолет = squirt gun

----------


## challenger

> Mummy, post your pic to justify you can beat the world!    
> Or these guys will always be thinking that Baba Yaga is your very, very, very, very distant relevant.

 "relative"

----------


## BabaYaga

> You don't have to be sorry, actually  And I don't think my corrections will be of any use to you

 Thanks, dear  ::  And your corrections are absolutely useful - at least I will know the difference between my доспехи, my латы, and my брони when I get dressed in the moning!  ::      

> And, finally, you provided a useful pic with that awe-inspiring gun (not to mention the other pic ). Now I know that:
> водяной пистолет = squirt gun

 Yes, it's a very scary weapon, that!   ::   
I'm not sure about "squirt gun", though - it may be American English, or maybe just a brand name... (???) 
I'd call it a *water pistol*  ::

----------


## challenger

> Originally Posted by Vadim84  You don't have to be sorry, actually  And I don't think my corrections will be of any use to you    Thanks, dear  And your corrections are absolutely useful - at least I will know the difference between my доспехи, my латы, and my брони when I get dressed in the moning!        
> 			
> 				And, finally, you provided a useful pic with that awe-inspiring gun (not to mention the other pic ). Now I know that:
> водяной пистолет = squirt gun
> 			
> 		  Yes, it's a very scary weapon, that!    
> I'm not sure about "squirt gun", though - it may be American English, or maybe just a brand name... (???) 
> I'd call it a *water pistol*

 "Squirt gun" is alright in American English.

----------


## BabaYaga

> "Squirt gun" is alright in American English.

 Oh, OK - thanks, Challenger   ::    
There's also the *water cannon*, of course.......   *водяная пушка* (American version)    
and....      *водяная пушка* (Belgian version   ::  ) 
Great toy - it can make you fly!!!!   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Mummy, post your pic to justify you can beat the world!    
> Or these guys will always be thinking that Baba Yaga is your very, very, very, very distant relevant.     "relative"

 Challenger......you mean... I'm not relevant?!   ::   ::  
Everything is relative, of course.....   ::   
 :P    ::   ::

----------


## ibolit

high-explosive (HE) grenade 
low-explosive -- SHE-granade   ::

----------


## Slavophile

Болгарский зонтик 
Now the umbrella belongs among weapons!:P

----------


## LAMER

сабля  
шпага  
шашка  
кортик  
булава  
топор [боевой]  
пуля-дура

----------


## Dogboy182

just so u know russians... its just armor, not 'an' armor.  ::

----------


## Wowik

> топор [боевой]

 Он же *бердыш*  
А на мужике *кираса*

----------


## Ckot

Does anyone know how to say brass knuckles?

----------


## wanja

> Does anyone know how to say brass knuckles?

 кастет

----------


## Vernadead

How do you say this in Рyсский?   ::   
and are there names for guns like ak-47 uzi, etc?

----------


## Ramil

This is бензопила (benzopeelah).
АК-47 is АК-47 (Ah-Kah Sorok Sem), Uzi is Узи (Oo-zee)

----------


## Vernadead

> This is бензопила (benzopeelah).
> АК-47 is АК-47 (Ah-Kah Sorok Sem), Uzi is Узи (Oo-zee)

 Thanks!
-goes after баба яга (baba yaga) with a бензопила-  :: 
who wants the head? lol 
-edit-
Lol, i just saw the name babayaga XD
well...too late  ::

----------


## Оля

Циркулярная пила
или
(colloquial) Циркулярка:

----------


## Ramil

A weapon of choice, no doubt. ))) 
Рессора от трактора (a tractor spring) - very deadly in a hand-to-hand combat.

----------


## it-ogo

Лом.
Iron bar: the only protection against another iron bar.

----------


## Lampada

> Лом.
> Iron bar: the only protection against another iron bar.

 _Против лома нет приёма_ - поговорка.

----------


## mayz

> Does anyone know how to say brass knuckles?

 What do you mean? For sure you like brass knuckles as your weapon. I have one, I bring it all the time.

----------


## lowo[rus]

grenade launcher - подствольный гранатомёт  
red dot scope - коллиматорный прицел  
holographic scope - голографический прицел  
silencer - глушитель  
tactical light - тактический фонарь  
optical scope - оптический прицел

----------

